# Record Vice Identification



## ard2dabone (10 May 2020)

Hi, I've just picked myself up a vice on the second hand market and wondered if anyone can help me identify the model and age?

It's a Record Vice, quick release, domed handle joint, but no model number, just says Record Steel on the side and made in... Can't make it out but assume Sheffield. Its got a 4.5" jaw width and it's a beast in weight, guessing some sort of engineers vice?


----------



## AndyT (10 May 2020)

It looks like a no 84.
This is from a 1960 catalogue.






https://archive.org/details/RecordCatal ... 7/mode/1up

But yours is clearly marked Steel, not unbreakable iron.


----------

